# Will ancient Prolinca 2500 flash fry my D90?



## _Andreas_ (Jan 14, 2013)

Hi all

I'be just bought a set of Prolinca 2500 flashes from my dad, who had them stored for no particular good reason.

I'd really like to start playing around with them, but at the same time I've heard a few horror stories about old flashes messing up newer DSLRs.

The D90 takes up to 250 volts through the PC to hotshoe, but I'm unable to find the voltage rating for the Prolincas - can anyone help before I either a) waste money on a SafeSync or b) fry my Nikon?

Cheers

Andreas


----------



## gsgary (Jan 14, 2013)

Just get a radio trigger save the worry


----------



## KmH (Jan 14, 2013)

Got a volt meter? Measure the voltage.

And note that the Nikon hot shoe has zero tolerance for negative voltages.

That flash unit is not listed at Photo Strobe Trigger Voltages


----------



## gsgary (Jan 14, 2013)

Studio Flash Specification Table


----------



## _Andreas_ (Jan 14, 2013)

Cheers for the replies. I'm afraid I don't have a voltmeter with me, but seeing as how all the other Prolincas in that table are 12 volts, and my dad actually tested the rig with his own D90 (took 10-12 shots) with no ill effect, is it safe to assume that the 2500's don't exceeed the D90's tolerances? I'd rather not shell out on a radio synch right now unless it's absolutely necessary.

Andreas


----------



## Mike_E (Jan 14, 2013)

Yongnueo 602  YONGNUO RF 602 Wireless Remote Flash Trigger for Nikon | eBay  no idea about the seller it's just the first one I came across.

Absolutely worth the ~$30


----------



## greybeard (Jan 19, 2013)

Mike_E said:


> Yongnueo 602  YONGNUO RF 602 Wireless Remote Flash Trigger for Nikon | eBay  no idea about the seller it's just the first one I came across.
> 
> Absolutely worth the ~$30


^^^Cheap and work great.


----------

